# EagleCuda128 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung???



## NilleVanille (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo erstmal, |wavey: 

Ich komme aus Niedersachsen und bin Begeisterter Raubfischangler. 
Hoffe auf ´ne gute Zeit mit euch, auf dass´ne Menge Fragen und Probleme rund ums angeln gelöst werden können.:q 

Und da hätte ich auch schon die erste.
Ich hab mir nämlich heute ein Echolot namens Eagle Cuda 128 gekauft, bei welchem leider keine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung beigelegt war.Und da wollte  ich nun fragen, ob nicht jemand von euch mir da weiterhelfen kann. Vielleicht hat ja jemand dasselbe Gerät und kann mir seine Bedienungsanleitung kopieren?

Wäre echt super, weil mein Schulenglisch zum Übersetzen leider nicht ausreicht.

Gruß
NilleVanille


----------



## hugo (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: EagleCuda128 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung???*

hi, 
habe die anleitung auf deutsch! schick mir doch mal per pn deine mailadresse, dann werd ich das ding mal einscannen und es dir zuschicken!
gruss hugo


----------



## Angler 64 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: EagleCuda128 Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung???*

Hallo alle,ich bin ganz neu und brauch auch eine Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung uns zwar für das Cuda 168. Ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen. Ich habe sonst keine Kennung.


----------



## rudolph (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo Freunde des Angelsports, ich habe kürzlich ein Cuda 128 geschenkt bekommen. Leider ist keine Bedienungsanleitung dabei, deshalb meine Anfrage im Forum, ob mir jemand eine deutsche zur Verfügung stellen kann !?
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar. 
Petri Heil


----------



## Vanner (16. Februar 2020)

Guck mal hier rein.


----------



## Vanner (16. Februar 2020)

Hier die Komplette, allerdings nur auf englisch.


----------



## rudolph (16. Februar 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Hier die Komplette, allerdings nur auf englisch.


Danke Vanner, aber gibt's die komplette auch auf deutsch, mein Englisch ist nicht so gut


----------



## Pescador (16. Februar 2020)

Hab auch so ein Teil. Ich schau morgen mal im Keller nach dem Manual. Vielleicht ist es auch auf deutsch dabei. Melde mich dann.
Aber mit den vier Tasten, das Gerät ist total simpel und erklärt sich quasi von selbst.
Naja, ich sehe aber morgen gern mal nach...


----------



## Pescador (21. Februar 2020)

Hätte ich vorliegen auf deutsch. Falls Bedarf, @rudolph , PN. Werde es dann einscannen und ein PDF erstellen.


----------



## rudolph (22. Februar 2020)

Danke für deine Mühe, ich komme gerne darauf zurück


----------

